# 2006 Giant Advanced w/ Full Dura Ace??



## firstroadride (Jul 8, 2008)

I've been riding my old Bottecchia and Colnago for a couple of years now.

My LBS is awesome- and they let you work on your bike and use their tools.

I'm in there pretty often and the shop owner has been telling me I need to get on a carbon bike.

Well I just did - WOW.

I think he's offering me a pretty good deal (and I already know I like how the bike rides) but I'd like some advice:

Do you think a 2006 Giant Advanced (Formula One) with full Dura Ace, Easton carbon stem and bars, with Mavic Kryserium wheels is worth $2,500 out the door?

It's 2010----have there been enough upgrades where I should look at newer bikes with new but inferior components?

I'm pretty sure he's hooking me up but would like some arbitrary advice.

Thanks in advance.

-Gary


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

That bike used to sell for over $7000 back in 2006 so $2500 seems reasonable but are we talking new old stock or 2nd hand? In 2007 the TCR Advanced was slightly redesigned with beefier seat and chainstays and a bigger bottom bracket and down tube when compared to the 2006. The 2009/2010 equivalent is the TCR Advanced SL which was completely redesigned. Is the bike in question the one with the magenta highlights on the down tube and seat stays with the silver graphics?


----------



## firstroadride (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes it's brand new (sans the 10 miles I put on it today). 

They had been selling it for $5k. When we first discussed, he said $3k and I was back in there today and he told me he'd do it for $2.5k total (he knows it's pretty steep for me). 

I'm pretty sure that's the bike. Silver lettering. 
Says "Advanced" on the top tube and "Formula One" down by the chain. 

I usually research things a bunch before I buy and this would be a bit spontaneous. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Price seems pretty fair with it being in new old stock condition (_used_ 2006 TCR Composites are moving around a little under half that price), D/A 7800 isn't obsolete to anything really, and wheels are as good as you treat them. If the bike fits you, then I can't say/find anything against jumping on it.


And don't let that "outdated" thought negatively influence the purchase, it's totally irrelevent with the given condition. Pretty rare opportunity where you have a somewhat recent NOS top of the line bike as an option in the $2.5k range. Most people would only be able to choose less-equpped bikes of the current model line. Just because there's been updates to the frame in terms of stiffness, weight, and aerodynamics doesn't mean you're going to be faster or better-suited to a more current ride. I don't mean to sound like a TCR *****, but it's looking like a good deal to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Yeah I agree, $2500 for a top of the line NOS bike with 7800 Dura Ace is pretty darn good. Check out how much these guys are selling it for as NOS:

http://www.racycles.com/product.aspx?catid=10,30,530,530&pid=1033


----------



## swang169 (Apr 5, 2010)

Someone local to me is selling their 2006 tcr advanced w/ full carbon campy record for $1700. Is this worth it for 4 year old a used bike since you guys have been talking about NOS bike.


----------

